# Cambiar sonidos de buzzer en Proteus



## cmontoya (Oct 23, 2011)

Hola amigos

Tengo instalado el proteus 7.8 y funciona perfectamente el unico problema que tengo es cuando utilizo un zumbador o buzzer cuando lo pongo a funcionar da un pitido que te saca los oidoshno: 
Mi pregunta es si hay alguna forma de cambiar el sonido??

Y otra cosa la herramienta que esta en Graph Mode/Audio yo la puse a funcionar y tiene la opcion de anexar un sonido yo se lo anexe pero cuando funciona no suena nada sera que hay formar de hacerlo sonar???


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 23, 2011)

Saludos.
Al Buzzer solo le puedes cambiar la frecuencia del tono, Ya sabes en Edit Properties.
Y en cuanto al Modo Grafico te envio este sencillo ejemplo.
Para probar el Display del modo grafico presiona la barra espaciadora del teclado.
PD. Si te salta el error de archivo no encontrado le buscas otro archivo wav al generador


----------



## cmontoya (Oct 23, 2011)

Darkbytes dijo:


> Saludos.
> Al Buzzer solo le puedes cambiar la frecuencia del tono, Ya sabes en Edit Properties.
> Y en cuanto al Modo Grafico te envio este sencillo ejemplo.
> Para probar el Display del modo grafico presiona la barra espaciadora del teclado.
> PD. Si te salta el error de archivo no encontrado le buscas otro archivo wav al generador



Gracias me sirvio mucho tu ayuda

Gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 23, 2011)

cmontoya dijo:


> Gracias me sirvio mucho tu ayuda
> 
> Gracias


Que bien.
BYE4NOW


----------



## mendek (Jul 13, 2012)

y mi buzzer a la hora de hacerlo sonar no suena, ¿que podrá ser?, antes sonaba en el cpu pero ahora suena en las bocina y me gustaría que suene en el cpu por que en las bocinas suena con desfazamiento


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 14, 2012)

mendek dijo:


> y mi buzzer a la hora de hacerlo sonar no suena, ¿que podrá ser?, antes sonaba en el cpu pero ahora suena en las bocina y me gustaría que suene en el cpu por que en las bocinas suena con desfazamiento


Saludos mendek.
Según recuerdo, la única vez que me paso que no funcionaban los sonidos en ISIS
fue debido a un formateo de la PC, cuando aún no instalaba los drivers de la tarjeta de sonido.
Aparte aparecía un mensaje mostrando el tipo de error. 

Unos detalles sobre el buzzer:
.- No se escucha cuando se coloca a la salida de un microprocesador, algún transistor, un pulsador, etc.
Entonces hay que configurar su resistencia de carga y asunto arreglado.

.- El Buzzer viene configurado para trabajar con 12V y el entorno de diseño de ISIS en 5V.
Cambiar el voltaje del entorno de 5V a otro voltaje también se puede hacer, pero esa es otra historia. 
Para que el Buzzer funcione hay que establecer el pin de VDD a +12V,
o cambiar sus propiedades para que trabaje a 5V y asunto arreglado.

Aquí adjunto un ejemplo acerca de estos detalles.

Suerte.


----------



## sydjoe (Ene 11, 2013)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Saludos mendek.
> Según recuerdo, la única vez que me paso que no funcionaban los sonidos en ISIS
> fue debido a un formateo de la PC, cuando aún no instalaba los drivers de la tarjeta de sonido.
> Aparte aparecía un mensaje mostrando el tipo de error.
> ...



jajaja gracias D@rkbytes y a toda la cominudad, chicos y chicas, por responder a todas las preguntas que hacemos!!!


----------

